# Bleach RP:The Forbidden Power(RP Thread)



## Nero92 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Bleach :The Forbidden Power(RP Thread)*

Welcome and get ready......to Roleplay!


Your progress through the game and your actions will be watched and you will be informed when you will be ready to release the Bankai form or use more power techniques or even become a Vizard.


*Rules:*
*Don't spam
*Don't insult the others
*No godmodding or killing the other's characters with asking their permission.If it is nessacary then you can control the other's actions only to progress in the game.
*Posts in the RP have to be atleast a paragraph long.
*Don't OOC in the actual RP thread
*Use the character sheet, fill it in as completely as possible.
*Read everything about the story that might involve your RP progress, we wouldn't want to have people to ruin the plot for others.
*You can use violent or bad language but without insulting each other
*Have fun and imagination


Events will be made by the GM and the Co-owners


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 27, 2008)

-Human world, by a lake-

It was a calm and windy day. Fuuji sat by the lake with his eyes closed.

"Hmm..nice breeze.."

He looked up to the blue sky and opened his eyes.

He looked towards his Zanpakuto and said "It's been quite some time since we had some action. Lets head to Soul Society shall we?...Shunpo."  said Fuuji as he disappeared from sight.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 27, 2008)

(by a lake in the human world)

as he looks at the lake he just snickers...."heh....this place gets so boring when thiers no hollows around.....o well...." he said turning around and heading in the dirrection of the graveyard to see if thier was even a slight chance of finding a hollow there.....he has an evil looking smile across his face as he walks toward the graveyard, the wind blowing his soul reapers cloak, cooling him off in the heat of the day


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 27, 2008)

Soul Society....

-In the Soul Academy-

Raiden look at the old man..

''*I learned many things from you master.But...now is time to act.I must start doing the real job.*''

The old man looked Raiden at his eyes and was like he was giving him his wish.

Raiden looked at his zanpakuto
''*Well, old friend, it's time to work together.Let's do it Yamato.Let's become One.*''

Raiden grabbed Yamato as he walked out of the Academy....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 27, 2008)

A beautiful soul reaper was beside a grave. The grave read "Kira Utaki". The girls face was covered by what looked like a mask. Her hair was long, nearly down to her knees, but it only went past her butt a little. Her hair did a loop-de-loop, having two looks go back to her hair tie.
The girls cloths were black and white. AT her upper leg, the tiny kimono did a upside down v which appeared to make a /\ in her front. Her top part of it, showed her shoulders, bare, and some of her upper chest. The back of her kimono, at the bottom was, what looked like a cape. Around the girls waist, was a red sash, that blew in the wind.
The girl had black hair with red eyes. People were passing her by, not even noticing her. After all, she was a soul reaper. The wind blew her hair not gentle, yet not quite rough.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 27, 2008)

ichiharu, after waking through the graveyard, passed infront of another soul reaper, be he didn't relize it seeing as he had his eyes closed, so he just kept walking completly bored out of his mind.....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 27, 2008)

"Oh...Ichiharu... good morning.." She smiles to him. It was amazing she could even smile as much as she does. The smile hardly leaves her face, even when killing someone, or getting killed. "Beautiful day isn't it??" she grins and looks back to her grave.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 27, 2008)

-Soul Society-

Fuuji lands outside the Soul Society Academy. "This place reminds me of my time in the Academy." as he managed a smile. As Fuuji was about to turn, a familiar voice called out for him. *"Hey Fuuji!"*.

Fuuji turned "Oh Raiden, its you." replied Fuuji in an uninterested tone. *"You could at least be abit more enthusiastic you know."* said Raiden whilst putting his arm around Fuuji's neck...


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 27, 2008)

''*Well what you do here my old friend?Did you decide to go again on dangerous adventures?"*

"Hmm....well......"

As Fuuji started to talk Raiden said to him faster "*Well I will be glad to work together man.This time is far more difficult for us,you know it right*?"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 27, 2008)

"There's not been any action lately, my Zanpakuto, Masamune, is begging to kill some Hollows."

*"Well, lets go find some then!"*

Suddenly, the two Soul Reapers felt a very high Rieatsu level coming from the North-East. Immediately, as if they knew each others thoughts, rushed to that direction.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 27, 2008)

"huh? oh, hey...and yes it is a beautiful day" he said turning to her with a smile


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 27, 2008)

Kira looks to him and grins. "Ah...it is.... where is Raiden-kun and Fuuji-sama?" She asks, putting her hand behind her head. "I.... sort of lost track of them" Kira grins more, laughing some. Even though she laughed, and smiles, she held no emotion.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 27, 2008)

OOC: sorry bout the non paragraph lol XD

"i don't know, i haven't seen them for a while.....probly off looking for something to kill i guess" he said with a laugh then looking at the sky with mystief in his eyes then looking back at kira and smiling again


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 27, 2008)

She grins and reaches into her odd kimono. She wore the black soul reaper kimono robe over hers. It was just over her shoulders, her arms through of course. As her hand withdraws from the robe, she brings out a package "Thier order came in...". She grins and holds it up, putting it back in. "I suppose... want to go look for Raiden-kun and Fuuji-sama at the soul society ??" She asks.

After a few minuets she appears at the Soul Society. "Ah im Back.." she grins, then gets the feeling a very high Rieatsu level was near. "Looks like they've started without me" Kira grins slightly and puts her hand on the back of her head, embarrassed.

A few minuets later , after running quickly she was on thier trail, close to them. The way she ran was graceful a bit, since she hardly made a sound. Soon she caught up to them, going down to thier speed. "Raiden-kun, Fuuji-sama you could have at least told me" Kira says grinning.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 27, 2008)

As Fuuji and Raiden reached that area they saw many hollows...

"*Finally some real action.Fuuji get ready man.It will not be too easy.*"

Fuuji looked at him with a confident face.

"Lets do it man"
"*Ok.Yamato my loyal friend, it's time for you to shine.Lets Rock!!!!*"
Yamato glew and some lightnings passed through the blade.

Raiden and Fuuji got ready and..........


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 27, 2008)

Grinning she jumps behind them. "This will be fun" A scyth suddenly appears in her hand. "I can't believe you two tried to keep me out of this..." Kira smiles and looks to the hollows. Keeping the grin up she gets in a battle stance. As she went into the stance, her hair started to flow some.

Looking to the other two "Oh yea... i have the package you guy's ordered.... and some mail" She grins, chuckling slightly. Looking to the hollows, she grins, shaking from excitement. Her eyes filled with something, but it didn't appear to be anything but excitement, as well as a mischievous  look in her eye "After all...it has been awhile since i tested my skills....".


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 27, 2008)

ichiharu appears next to them "hey guys sorry bout that heh...." he said running along with them then looking infront of them "heh....finally some entertainment!" he said still running and looking at the hollows

he then pulls out his zanpakuto ready to take down the several hollows infront of them as kira jumped behind them pulling out her sythe "heh...." he said looking back at her then turning back to the hollows


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 28, 2008)

"Amateurs." said to the rest as he led slowed down his pace to allow the rest to have some fun. "Woohoo!! that's 7..8 and 9!!". "I already killed 12!!". *"Come on kids this is serious business!!"*.

"Now i'll show you how the professional's do it (kill hollows)." "Final Slash..."

With a single slash, the remainding Hollows were wiped out. "That's 31. I win.". "No fair Fuuji-samaaa." "Cheater!!"

"It's all part and parcel of being a Soul Reaper right. Now, lets go get something to eat. I'm starting to get hungry."

The four left the battlezone after a minor fight. Little did they know, a far greater evil was soon to arrive...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kira grins "Nice job Fuuji-sama and Raiden-kun. As usual with you guys i could only kill a bit less than fifteen...." Kira only grins bigger then remembers something. She suddenly reaches into her kimono. 

"Ah i nearly forgot this. This package came for you. It's the things your ordered" Upon saying that Kira holds it out, the strange grin still on her face. "I don't know who you ordered it from , but the guy attacked me. So i had to do away with him, to be able to get the package that is" Kira chuckles as he takes it. "But it appeared it was only a test. I didn't bother to ask what the test was for when the real guy came out" She looked confused. She grins again anyways then shrugs it off.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 28, 2008)

''*Whoa....great battle.Good work guys.*"
Raiden looks the sky "Hmm.....I don't think that it's over.It was too easy ...."

"*Hey guys...well what is going on with that package.Well...what we do now?You have any idea?*"
"I think we should go back to the Soul Academy for a while.We have to talk about this new threat"

"*Yeah.I agree.This is not seems right*"

All together headed for the Soul Society.....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kira blinks " You did come to me in the middle of the night last night right?? Telling me about a important package that is?". She goes back to smiling 

Kira holds onto the smile. Since she wasn't sure if he had tooken the package , she holds it out for him again. "Make sure to grab it this time..." Kira grins, chuckling some. Looking to Raiden-kun, she looked to get serious, yet she grins just a tad bit, a tiny one "Yes.. a new threat...this will be fun....".


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

-5 months later-

Over the five months, many events had occured. The 4 initial Soul Reapers were now promoted to the rank of Lieutenant. Ichiharu was in the 2nd Division, Kira was in the 10th Division, Fuuji was in the 7th Division and Raiden was in the 1st Division. Their abilities had improved vastly. They were prepared for anything...or are they...


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

((OOC) Hello everyone. I'm the begining of the Arrancars in this roleplay, but dont worry I'm not here to kill you......maybe.  Look at the sign up thread to see my story)

A lone figure was laying on the shore of a lake in the middle of the forest with nothing but a blank stare on his face as he stared up at the stars.

*sigh* Why must I go back to that desolate wasteland?

He always asked that question when he came back to this world. After seeing it's beauty compared to spending years within the desert known as Hueco Mundo, he knew that he didn't belong there.
He opened up another bottle of sake he had stolen from a bar in the city, damn drunks thought the place was haunted. He chuckled as he remembered the looks on some of their faces when the bottle began to move away.

He finished the drink and opened up the portal back to Las Noches, immediately after was tackled by a certain arrancar.

"OMPH!!! Hello Lilin-sama."
"HIIII CONOR!!!!!! What 'cha get me?! What 'cha get me?!"

Conor had made a habit of bringing back the young arrancar a toy from the real world from some of his visits...that had changed from most to all of his visits he would bring something...Lilinette hand stuck her fingers down his throat the time he didn't get her some thing and he didn't want to relive that moment.

Lilinete grappled onto the stuffed panda he brought and ran to her room after a shreik of "Arigato, Conor-kun"
He smiled considering she only called him that when she loved the gift, that smile changed to a frow when he remembered that he felt something was going to happen soon in the human world...something big.........


----------

